# Elche,Alicante



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Can anyone tell me if they know of a wild camping spot in or around Elche or Alicante.
Thanks


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

El Campello
Turn down the road next to the fuel station on the N332 that is at the south end of El Campello (Alicante End and signposted Playa) follow the road to the end when it becomes a T junction, bear right and you will see another fuel station on the right. Turn down the dirt road opposite this fuel station towards the sea ,there will be plenty of other vans there.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*WILD CAMPING*

Be. Aware this Area is renowned for a high crime rate on foreign vehicles.
especially the autovia. plenty of campsites on the coast !! no need to wild camp.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I would not myself use this facility because the aire at Altea is so close and so good however I do agree that this coast is iffy but if you want to wild camp this is the safest place to do it. Nuke himself I think stayed here. Buy some panic alarms and attach them to your doors, buy a hand held airhorn, buy a BB gun and sleep soundly. I live on this coast so i'm very familier with it and no one will be bothering us and getting away with it. Hogan you know the score I expect


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys
I will take care,I know what its like here I live about an hour along the coast just past Gandia,OH !!!!! I wish it was like France here.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hogan you will find a lot wild camping in Santa Pola drive along sea front and you will see the m/homes on the right beside a little shipyard. Santa Pola is known as one of the safest places in Spain. There is also a campsite there on the left driving from Elche and within walking ditance of town & market also on the road for bus to Elche.

Alex.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hogan
Don't for one minute think France is absolutely safe. Or friends who come down here from England each year in their MH for a period of around two months have been attacked last year and the year before in France. Last year the young brats were throwing rocks at the windows and broke one and he was in a *campsite*The year before they tried a break in when they were in an aire


----------

